# Last minute call



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got a last minute (Dec 23 to be exact) call for something for a husband/wife coming home for Xmas - needed for Dec 25 so I did these - up very late the 23rd and finished Xmas eve afternoon just in time to be picked up. 



















Then I got to thinking and came up with these to have on hand for such things.



















HJ

Damn I'm good -lol
Modest, too


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow!!!... Whew!!!...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice . There all great but the first one is awesome


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nicely done.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Don't be so modest...great job


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Almost as you said "damn good," only better.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

John

Great work.. wish we could get you out of the closet so more people could appreciate your work.. To the cable guys points.
The first one is screaming special. 

good job..


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

John, you are a good man who does good work! Kudo's!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Breathtaking...all of them...and so good of you to give up time to make these for Christmas...

What a great way to say "thank you"...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Nick,

Kinda hard to say no when it was a last minute thing for both of them to make it home at the same time for the holiday.

HJ

Sucker for a good sob story, unless it involves insulation.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm going to try to improve my 3D carvings, HJ. A couple of quick questions on your setup. What do you have your Modeling Resolution set to on Job Setup? I've been using standard but I think I need to bump it up to High or Very High. My tool info for my 1/8" tapered ballnose bit is: Diameter .25, Side Angle 2.4, Tip Radius .0625, Stepover 8%, Feedrate 2 inches per sec, Plunge rate .17 inches per second. How does that compare to what you are using? Thanks for the assist, buddy.

Jay


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Jay,

I usually leave it set on high and take the extra time. I haven't touched the other settings. Just using the preset ones that are already pre-programmed in.

There is a difference between Standard and high. Don't have the patience for the very high setting, but I bet it finishes pretty good. Stepover is at 10% and feed rate is between 100-130 inches per minute.

I didn't use the roughing toolpath at all with what I was doing at first, but now I do, and the finish toolpath is a lot smoother. I also use a brass brush to get rid of some of the fuzzies, where sandpaper won't reach or work. An extra coat or two of poly or lacquer also makes them look smoother.

Also, some species of wood cut better than others. I've found Maple to cut exceptionally well (it's my favorite), but it is harder. Love oak, too, but it leaves a few fuzzies. Pine is hit or miss (the panels from Lowes aren't bad), and aspen is pretty knot free, but is stringy and leaves a lot of fuzzies - but finishes pretty good. It's all in what you like and can work with ---- and availability. 

Just keep trying different things til you stumble on the right formula.

HJ

Has done a lot of stumbling


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks, HJ. I'll try another one today. I got used to how quickly a v-carve project cuts and the 3D cut seemed to take forever.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

They're not quick - - and people don't seem to understand just how long it takes to do a 3d carving, and hence, don't want to pay the price.

HJ


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm about half way through a carving and it looks good. I'll post a pic when it's done. Thanks again, HJ.

Jay


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Here is today's project, HJ. A Tiki mask. It's cherry with boiled linseed oil to darken it a bit. I'll spray some poly on once its dry. The model is from Design & Make's Tiki Bar No. 1 project.

Jay


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Great work !


Gary


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Good show -- I know exactly where it should go.

Rick -- here's your new avatar ------ we can call it "self portrait"

HJ

Was that out of 1" stock?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

great job...
looks like some of my inlaws...


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Good show -- I know exactly where it should go.
> 
> Rick -- here's your new avatar ------ we can call it "self portrait"
> 
> ...


It was 3/4" after milling. I have a lot of roughsawn lumber.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

John they are awesome. I am glad I have you for a long distance teacher. Lol.
Edison


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm far from a teacher. Just muddling along trying like you to learn a little at a time.

HJ


----------

